# Upgraded Lighting, New T5HO Fixture. HELP!



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey guys,

I recently managed to acquire a barley used Coralife dual bulb T5HO fixture for only $30!. It came with a 10,000k and an actinic blue bulb but I went out an purchased a Colourmax bulb so I can run that with the 10,000k. My tank is 37 gallons, 30" long and the fixture is also 30" long with 27.75" bulbs (sold as 30" bulbs). Many people try to tell me that the bulbs are 24" but I promise you they are not, Coralife is one of the only companies who makes a 30" fixture with a bulb thats also almost 30", most other companies make a 30" fixture with a 24" bulb, not the case here. Each bulb is also 31watts by the way!

On my 37 Gallon tank I currently have a cheap little Marineland LED fixture which came with the tank. It's not one of those long LED fixture's it's only about 8 inches long or so but fits with tanks up to 30" in length. Below is the link to the fixture.

http://www.bigalspets.ca/led-aquarium-light.html

Anyway, what I'm wondering is if this is enough light for a planted tank? & if so would it be considered low-light or high-light ?

Thanks


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

that is very low light. Its not the best for planted tank. If you are looking for a new T5 fixture look at angelfins as they are cheaper than big als.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

two t5ho bulbs should be plenty of light for that size tank unless its one of those really tall 37 gallons, almost 2 feet tall, then its probably med light for that tank which still gives you plenty of plant options.

The LED light that came with the tank is probably total crap for plants.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

The tank is 30L x 12W" x 24H" so is that considered a "really tall tank" or what? Thanks for the help.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

If its 24 high then its really hard for you to grow carpeting plants, stem plants will be fine. Only carpeting plant I suggest is dwarf sag.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Ah okay, What about if I got a second fixture so that I would have 4 bulbs total? Then would I be able to grow carpeting plants like DHG?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Ah okay, What about if I got a second fixture so that I would have 4 bulbs total? Then would I be able to grow carpeting plants like DHG?


on my 45g tall which is 24' I had 78w 2x 39w T5HO, I dont' think DHG grew that well for me, but after I switched it to 4x39w 156w T5Ho it grew like crazy.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Very interesting. Thanks for that, Hopefully I can score a second light fixture like the one I have. I have a couple pieces of DHG in there now and it's doing pretty good but not sending runners or anything, I think it's only surviving due to the dirt (MGOPS) substrate.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have one of those 37 gal tanks, I have it in my son's room for fancy goldfish. I have tossed in different plants a few times and they don't last except for a val that was surviving, not really growing, but lasting for a long time. I recently added a few more vals for looks and to help with nitrates but I know they won't show any growth. But this tank is just a single t8 bulb.

Those tanks just are not good for plants being so tall. If you were to change to a 40 breeder for example, you would have high light with that fixture.

I have a dual t5ho over a 15 gallon and plants grow nuts, height of the tank is a huge factor.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I've been impressed so far with the results of this fixture compared to the small baby LED light it came with. 

and wow T5's on a 15 gallon? Do you have any algae problems?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

The tank is way over planted, I have had some issues with BGA and there is a cool fuzzy algae growing on the driftwood that I actually like the look of. As far as algae on the glass and stuff, no problems due to all the plants


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

Dual T5HO lights on a 24 inch tank should keep you well in the medium light range. I have similar on my 65 tall (36 inch width, 24 inches high), and I have had no problems with planbt growth or light levels. It may not ne enough for demanding carpet plants (don't have any in that tank), but it will work well for many plants as long as you don't let them get shadowed.


----------

